
G Suite users get free Hangouts Meet upgrades thru June in response to Covid-19 - ChrisArchitect
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/03/03/g-suite-users-get-free-hangouts-meet-upgrades-through-june-in-response-to-covid-19-crisis/
======
ChrisArchitect
sorry, official post and commentary over here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22476349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22476349)

